# hot peel transfer printing advice?



## LostboyTNT (Oct 10, 2011)

I've started doing more hot peel transfers, and running into a few issues.

Without purchasing a vacuum platen, I'm looking for suggestions for printing transfers, even when I use a lot of adhesive on my platen, the transfers seem to stick to the screen a lot more than they should. (not to mention the back of the transfer papers gets sticky residue, and print quality and consistency becomes an issue, when the offcontact is off from parts sticking)

I've contemplated building a frame (similar to the hat frames) to 'hold it down' but I'm not quite to that point of desperation yet.

Also, any suggestions of an easier method of powder coating the transfers, other than a 'scoop box' and doing each one manually?


----------



## MTRisner (Aug 14, 2013)

Greetings LostboyTNT. Just curious, what type of ink are you printing with? We print tons of plastisol transfers here and haven't run into the issue you're describing. We don't use vacuum platens at all, just a very small amount of spray adhesive.

If I had to guess, your issue would have more to do with your off-contact adjustment. What type of press are you using?


As for the transfer adhesion powder, I'd like to hear some good suggestions for that as well. Our way works just fine, but it's super messy.


----------



## LostboyTNT (Oct 10, 2011)

it's mostly pretty thick white ink, I've had an issue with, I've tried a few different kinds, excalibur, union, etc.. 
I've tried so much off contact, I have to dig into the screen to get the print through. 

my press is a VERY old (although it does have micro adjustment) 4x1. I doubt the company that made it is still around, if the guy who made it, is still above grass.

tried different types of adhesive too, 3m 44, albachem 1787, etc.


----------



## MTRisner (Aug 14, 2013)

I use some pretty thick white ink myself; that shouldn't be an issue. What mesh are your screens? Also, what type of transfer paper do you use?

Sent from my SPH-L720T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## LostboyTNT (Oct 10, 2011)

not sure the paper off the top of my head, it's similar to parchment on one side, it's about 14x19
and screens are usually 110 or 158


----------

